# Stepping down



## HDH (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm sorry to say that I'll be stepping down from my staff position.

I gave it a shot but just don't have the time that is required for the position. 

The most important thing to me is getting my grow on and I'm just not getting the proper rest to make my days go smoothly.

I want to thank everyone for welcoming me and making me feel accepted and a part of.

I'll still stop by and get some threads going so I'll still be around but just not as much.

Anyways, thanks again.

HDH


----------



## 69nites (Nov 27, 2012)

HDH said:


> I'm sorry to say that I'll be stepping down from my staff position.
> 
> I gave it a shot but just don't have the time that is required for the position.
> 
> ...


Shame.  Dispite a recent disagreement I've always had a lot of respect for you and appreciated the experience you brought to the mod team here.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 27, 2012)

Well I appreciate the knowledge you brought here.  Good luck to you HDH!


----------



## Jada (Nov 27, 2012)

Sucks , At least u can still share ur knowledge.


----------



## LeanHerm (Nov 27, 2012)

Im sorry to see this. You were a great addition to the team.  Wish u tge best of luck buddy.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 27, 2012)

Good luck in future indevors brother


----------



## Curiosity (Nov 27, 2012)

Get your grow on bro. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 27, 2012)

Good luck man, thanks for your time


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you for stepping up in the first place brother. I look forward to seeing your posts and appreciate your contribution to SI!

Much respect,
Vette


----------



## j2048b (Nov 27, 2012)

hope u continue with ur grow bro!! take care, and stop by with some brain pain from time to time!


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 27, 2012)

sorry to see this but totally understand


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 27, 2012)

hope you can still find some time to hang out here man.


GL


----------



## HDH (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone. It's been a pleasure. I also let my other boards fall off and now I'll be able to spread my time back out between them.

HDH


----------



## HDH (Nov 28, 2012)

69nites said:


> Shame.  Dispite a recent disagreement I've always had a lot of respect for you and appreciated the experience you brought to the mod team here.



Get bent sir  

HDH


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 28, 2012)

get your mofo grow on son!!! but def dont forget to visit


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 28, 2012)

Much respect


----------



## RowdyBrad (Dec 1, 2012)

Best of luck HDH


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 1, 2012)

Cheers, HDH. Thanks for your support and don't be a stranger.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2012)

sorry to hear this ..ive been away so this is news to me


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 4, 2012)

Don't let the door hit you on the ass on your way out. See you around.


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 8, 2012)

Well it seems I have been absent for most of your Mod tenure... partially for some of the reasons you stated (my gym time and sleep time was severely lacking) as well as some other stuff. Taking care of yourself is priority!

Glad to know you will still be around.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Dec 8, 2012)

Bout time you dropped in.


----------



## HDH (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks again fellas. Life can be a bitch when it takes over.

I prefer to stay in my little fantasy world but life goes on weather I want it to or not. LOL

HDH


----------

